# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đến Đà lạt du lịch trên tàu hỏa cổ - tau hoa co da lat

## yeuhanoi

Đến cao nguyên mùa mưa, nếu nhiều dịch vụ khác dường như trở nên trầm lắng hơn so với lệ thường thì trên đường ray từ trung tâm về vùng ngoại thành Đà Lạt, những bánh xe của các toa tàu hỏa cổ vẫn quay đều…

Mở đầu cho hành trình những toa tàu chuyển động, những tiếng còi hú rộn rã dưới trời mưa. Cảm giác mưa cao nguyên chợt trở nên thú vị với những vòng bánh xe chầm chậm lăn. Phía trong toa tàu ấm áp được bọc bởi những thớ gỗ, những lời ca về thành phố trên cao vang lên nhẹ nhàng; bên ngoài, mưa bay lất phất phủ trên những mái nhà, thấm ướt các khu vườn… Mưa chẳng còn kéo dài lê thê trong suy nghĩ của mọi người.

_Biển số tàu hỏa cổ_


Mỗi toa tàu như những căn phòng cổ đang chuyển động. Tạm biệt tốc độ của những phương tiện di chuyển khác nhau, dành hơn một giờ đồng hồ để ngồi trên tàu hỏa cổ, nhấm nháp thời gian, nhẩn nha nhìn Đà Lạt qua các ô cửa sổ, bất chợt thấy cuộc sống quá thảnh thơi. Những bụi cỏ lòa xòa hai bên đường, các màu hoa dại khoe sắc trong mưa, những đoạn taluy thấm ướt lốm đốm các mảng rêu xanh thẫm…


Toa tàu đong đưa, uốn lượn cùng độ cao để rồi những góc đời hiện hữu theo hành trình của đoàn tàu. Lướt qua nét tự nhiên ban đầu của hoa cỏ, các trang trại hoa, những vườn atisô vuông vắn tiếp nối; hoa cúc trải dài theo từng luống, trải rộng thành từng vạt, vườn dược liệu atisô xanh mướt. Những mái nhà giản dị, thấp thoáng trong núi đồi; phía xa, sau cành cây bám dài những dây bìm bịp tím, không thiếu những ngôi biệt thự sang trọng như một phần hiện đại khác của cuộc sống phố thị Đà Lạt.


Hành trình dài 7 km trên các toa tàu cổ băng qua nhiều cảnh trí, mượt mà với một nguồn cảm xúc rất thật về Đà Lạt. Kể từ khi các toa tàu được phục chế theo nét cổ cách đây hơn 2 năm, hành trình tàu hỏa chạy bằng hơi nước như đưa du khách trở về gần hơn với không khí những năm 30 của thế kỷ trước khi đoàn tàu chạy trên tuyến Phan Rang - Tháp Chàm lên Đà Lạt. Cũng từ đó, việc khám phá Đà Lạt thông qua hành trình của những hành khách trên tuyến đường ray đã đem đến nhiều cảm xúc hơn.

Sau những phút ngắm nhìn từ trên toa tàu, khi tàu dừng bánh ở Trại Mát, khách bước xuống chợ nông sản xanh tươi những loại rau - củ - quả Đà Lạt. Chợ không ồn ào, chẳng xô bồ giống như tính cách con người Đà Lạt. Nhịp mua bán cứ nhẹ nhàng, khoan thai. Tranh thủ lựa chọn vài loại củ làm quà, hai du khách Minh Anh và Quốc Trung (đến từ Hà Nội) không quên thu vào máy hình những hình ảnh đời thường ấy.


Với năm chuyến khởi hành mỗi ngày, các toa tàu cổ lăn bánh bất kể ngày nắng hay ngày mưa. Mỗi hành trình đủ cho từ mười lăm đến tám mươi hành khách. Đều đặn với tốc độ 15 km/h, các toa tàu cổ như một hành trình hãm được sự hối hả, tất bật của đời sống hiện đại.

_Phía trong những toa xe cổ_

Hiện ga Đà Lạt - di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp quốc gia đang được đầu tư tôn tạo để xứng tầm với một công trình kiến trúc đẹp mang nhiều dấu ấn lịch sử, nhiều đặc trưng thẩm mỹ phục vụ du khách. Hành trình của những toa tàu cổ chầm chậm được khởi nguồn với mục đích hỗ trợ phục vụ trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng Đà Lạt từ thế kỷ trước vẫn lăn những bánh xe thú vị đến hôm nay…

*Mách bạn:*

- Nhà ga xe lửa Ðà Lạt tọa lạc vị trí trung tâm Thành phố Đà Lạt, cách Hồ Xuân Hương 500m về hướng Đông, phương tiện giao thông thuận tiện. Nhà ga Đà Lạt xây dựng từ năm 1932 và hoàn tất năm 1936, công trình do hai kiến trúc sư Moncet và Revéron thiết kế. Trong ý tưởng sáng tạo họ mô phỏng hình ảnh dãy núi LangBian - Biểu tượng của Đà Lạt.

- Đoàn tàu sẽ đưa khách tham quan từ “Đà Lạt – Trại Mát” và ngược lại. Điểm đến là trạm Trại Mát với thắng cảnh chùa Linh Phước với kiến trúc Phật giáo đặc sắc cùng chiếc chuông đồng lớn nhất Đà Lạt nặng 05 tấn

- Với 4 toa nhà ga có thể phục vụ những đoàn khách lớn, hành trình đi và về là 90 phút với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp - luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ du khách bằng cả lòng nhiệt thành và cả tâm hồn của con người Cao Nguyên nơi đây.

- Giá vé: 20.000vnd/ người





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Alyaj

Làm bộ ảnh ở đây thì đẹp hehe

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đúng là một trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## namnguyen

Một điểm đến lý thú khi đi Đà Lạt

----------

